#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Εύρεση εργασίας - Επιδοτούμενα προγράμματα >  > > >  >  >  Βήμα αλληλεγγύης για την εξεύρεση εργασίας στην ιστοσελίδα της ΕλΕΜ

## Xάρης

"Η ΕλΕΜ εκτός από τις προσπάθειές της με προτάσεις στα όργανα του ΤΕΕ ,για την αντιμετώπιση του  προβλήματος της ανεργίας των μηχανικών και ιδιαίτερα των νέων, οργανώνει βήμα αλληλεγγύης για την εξεύρεση εργασίας στην ιστοσελίδα της. Δεν τρέφουμε φρούδες ελπίδες, αλλά είναι μια αρχή!!! Καλούμε τους συναδέλφους και ιδιαίτερα τα μέλη μας,  να ενισχύσουν την προσπάθειά μας."

*Πηγή:* Ελ.Ε.Μ.

----------

